
Introverts: The Best Leaders for Proactive Employees - Concours
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/6494.html
======
cuchoperl
_In short, new ideas can't blossom into profitable projects if everyone in the
room is contributing ideas, and the leader is too busy being outgoing to
listen to or act upon them._

How can you be "too busy being outgoing"?

